# Rub shakers



## jackpot (Aug 19, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ jackpot
__ Aug 19, 2016






Started saving my peanut jars, kept and extra lid drilled some holes and voila


----------



## breeze (Aug 19, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 19, 2016)

The jars for grated "Parmesan" cheese work well for that, too. I use them for home-made herb or pepper seasonings.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2016)

All of the Tones seasoning containers work well too.

I keep my rub in a mason jar, then just use a spoon to apply it.

It seems to stay fresher in the jar than in a Tones container.

Al


----------



## 3montes (Aug 19, 2016)

All the spice vendors always recommend glass for storing spices in a cool dark place. I have saved some of the plastic shaker jars like the Tones. I put my rub in those when I'm ready to apply. I have been buying Oak Ridge BBQ rubs lately. Superb product. Theirs comes in a high quality resealable vacuum pouch. When I'm ready to use it I will pour what I need into one of my smaller glass spice jars if I don't need much or a larger plastic Tones shaker when I am doing a larger quantity.

Oak Ridge also sells a nice stainless steel dredge that has just the right size holes that distributes their rubs very consistently and evenly. But it doesn't have a way to close off the holes so if you leave your spices in their they will go stale. I just return whats unused back to the resealable pouch when I'm finished.


----------



## hb99 (Sep 16, 2016)

I prefer storage in glass.

My recommendation is canning jars.  If you can get the quart sized ones with handles even better.

You can drill a bunch of holes in one lid for applying to the meat and cover it with a regular lid before screwing the ring back on (both lids under ring) to seal and store.

Bill


----------



## 3montes (Sep 17, 2016)

Just thought I would update. I purchased some of these silicone lids that will fit over glass jars or the stainless steel dredges. They fit snugly and provide a excellent seal to maintain freshness. A little spendy but worth the price. Good product.


----------



## joe black (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  Now I can get rid of my "custom" tin foil covers on my dredge shakers.  I keep SPOG in one of them and my basic rub in an airtight plastic container in the freezer.


----------



## bobby archer (Feb 11, 2017)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="371">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footer"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of figures"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope return"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="line number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of authorities"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="macro"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="toa heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Closing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Message Header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Salutation"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Date"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Block Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Hyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Document Map"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Plain Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="E-mail Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal (Web)"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Acronym"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Cite"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Code"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Definition"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Sample"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Variable"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Table"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation subject"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="No List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Contemporary"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Elegant"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Professional"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Balloon Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Theme"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"   Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:8.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:107%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="371">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footer"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of figures"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope return"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="line number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of authorities"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="macro"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="toa heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Closing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Message Header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Salutation"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Date"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Block Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Hyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Document Map"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Plain Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="E-mail Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal (Web)"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Acronym"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Cite"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Code"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Definition"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Sample"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Variable"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Table"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation subject"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="No List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Contemporary"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Elegant"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Professional"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Balloon Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Theme"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"   Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Pr


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2017)

Speaking of lids fitting, a typical canning jar will screw onto most blender jar bases as if they were lids, so you can RRRRRRRRRRRRRR to mix/grind your rub before shaking.


----------



## clewis1028 (Feb 14, 2017)

ordered these the other day.


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 20, 2017)

I store my rubs in glass quart Mason jars.  I took a couple of the lids and drilled and deburred dirrerent size holes in them for different grinds and switch those "drilled" lids to the appropriate jar(s) when I'm using that rub...Also have a couple 1/2 quart ones for smaller quantities.


----------



## bregent (Feb 21, 2017)

I store my rub and spices in mason jars that I vacuum seal but keep a working amount of rub in these shakers: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/tab...-lid-for-medium-ground-product/21496SKRM.html


----------

